# Weekend plans ?



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Whats everyone up to this weekend ?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili:Skiing :chili::chili:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Bridal Shower tomorrow and bathing Chloe and Summer on Sunday and cleaning!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

No exciting plans here! I'm staying with Bailey and showering him with lots of TLC and attention and nursing him back to health! He has a vet appointment to check his incision and maybe after that he'll let me clean him up a little bit (he is such a mess after the last week he's had!)


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Sleeping a lot and trying to get rid of this sinus infection :yucky: For some reason it's even making my back hurt. Ugh!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

It is Saturday evening here. Freaking AWESOME weekend!! Weather today was PERFECT!!!! 
This is what I've been up to for this weekend :chili::chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm in Brooksville Fl to see a dog show and we'll Theresa and Tom (Reese's breeder)


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Katkoota said:


> It is Saturday evening here. Freaking AWESOME weekend!! Weather today was PERFECT!!!!
> This is what I've been up to for this weekend :chili::chili:


 
Kat, Your CRAZY!!!!! don't think I could do that. Glad you had fun:thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kat, you are amazing. I would throw-up!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm going hiking this morning with DH and friends...1000 steps and not easy ones:w00t: Then I need to bath the 3 fluffs. Chloe is an absolute mess:blink:I swear that little girl should of been a boy:HistericalSmiley: but I just love that little bundle of joy!!:wub: Then I need to do my Saturday richual, clean, do some laundry and figure out what I'm going to cook for dinner.  Then the rest of the weekend I'm going to relax:thumbsup:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Katkoota said:


> It is Saturday evening here. Freaking AWESOME weekend!! Weather today was PERFECT!!!!
> This is what I've been up to for this weekend :chili::chili:


 :smpullhair: Oh my word! Are you :wacko1: Great pics, I'm getting dizzy!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

mary-anderson said:


> *Kat, Your CRAZY*!!!!! don't think I could do that. Glad you had fun:thumbsup:


:HistericalSmiley: I've heard that many times today! 
I tell you, I did not tell some of my loved ones about this plan. I just went with friends and flew! I got the whole experience in a video :chili:
A couple hours ago, I showed the video to my loved ones. Got a reaction that I was not surprised of, BUT an hour later, you saw them just happy that I did what I ALWAYS REALLY REALLY REALLY wanted to do!!! 



edelweiss said:


> Kat, you are amazing. *I would throw-up!*


you never know -- just give it a try to find out


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

aprilb said:


> :smpullhair: Oh my word! Are you :wacko1: Great pics, I'm getting dizzy!


I guess you can call me that  
not sure why do I feel more than just super excited for something similar to this!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm going on an Eagle Watch adventure. Hopefully we will see a bunch of them. Last year, we saw 33 eagles.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow Kat those are amazing pictures!!!! My husband and I will celebrate 15 years in 2014 so we want to go then. I love the picture of you over that island shaped like a palm tree. My husband and I saw a special on TV about how the Saudi govn't had that made. Amazing!!

We are going to a home improvement store and getting laminate flooring. We are tearing up the carpet in our home and laying cherry laminate down. I am so excited!

Also my Mom is in the hospital again. She had a bedsore that became infected...which in turn turned into sepsis!! And she had to have a blood transfusion as well. So I am hoping I can go see her today. 

Also our littlest daughter woke up with a fever...so we have that to deal with. Which makes me think that I shouldn't see Mom in case I am carrying germs.

Anyhoo.....with all of that I have to groom fluffs.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

missiek said:


> Wow Kat those are amazing pictures!!!! My husband and I will celebrate 15 years in 2014 so we want to go then. I love the picture of you over that island shaped like a palm tree. My husband and I saw a special on TV about how the Saudi govn't had that made. Amazing!!
> 
> We are going to a home improvement store and getting laminate flooring. We are tearing up the carpet in our home and laying cherry laminate down. I am so excited!
> 
> ...


awwh you sure have a busy weekend, but wish for your mum and daughter to be well soon. Thanks for the comment about the pictures  
btw, that island was not built by the Saudi govn't  Saudi is another country that I am not living in. I live in Dubai in the UAE, but people who haven't visited can get quickly confused by UAE and Saudi although if you know the two well, you would know that they are completely different in many things. That island was built by Nakheel in Dubai.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

We are staying home this weekend and intend to spend as much time outside as we can before it gets really cold again (and do household chores).


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> It is Saturday evening here. Freaking AWESOME weekend!! Weather today was PERFECT!!!!
> This is what I've been up to for this weekend :chili::chili:


OMG YOU DID IT, KAT!!! You are one wild and crazy girl. It must have been amazing though and I love the shot with the "palm tree" island in it. Guess skydiving gets crossed off your bucket list. Next scary adventure??? - I know - the NYC subways.:smtease: I'll give you a guided tour if you come to New York. Congrats Kat. Can't wait for the video. Also thought I'd get a peak at you, tho a little peak with the helmet, but no face.:huh: One of these days. 




angel's mom said:


> I'm going on an Eagle Watch adventure. Hopefully we will see a bunch of them. Last year, we saw 33 eagles.


Lynne, that sounds so cool. Would love to see eagles. I was obsessive about the NYC redtailed hawks. BTW the movie "The Legend of Pale Male" about hawks Pale Male and Lola is coming out soon. My friends saw trailers. I went to a screening last year and it's fabulous. Touching, funny and beautiful.

Kelly- I hope your mom and daughter feel better soon. Sounds pretty scary with your mom. Sending prayers.:grouphug:


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm working  Boo! I don't feel good too


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

HOLY!!!! KAT!!!! WOW!!!!!

I can't believe you did that! That must have been simply amazing! Love the pics!!!! 

You rock!!!! :rockon:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, now!....sounds like some of us are having exciting weekends!!! :aktion033:

As for me. I'm home, warm, hanging with the pups. Tooling around in my closet (mostly procrastinating). I cook dinner ever Saturday night for the old guys - tonight I'm making Prime Rib. Just felt like doing something special this week. :innocent:

I love being home doing nothing. It's rare and very cozy. Especially when it's like 10 degrees outside :blink:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

kat well u win the prize for most exciting weekend , i cant wait to do that !! i know i will be scared out of my panties but i stil want to do that so bad, hopefully this summer !!! 

me im home doing laundry and laundry and laundry , and cleaning , will give dolce his cut and bath later on today and basically just chilling at home , im afraid of the cold lol .. 
i think today is the first saturday i dont go to the salon to do my hair .lol 

kelly hope ur mom and ur daughter feel better soon .. 

april make sure u dont have something else .. because of the back pain i mean ..

everyone else enjoy ur weekend .. kat u are amazing !!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Kat, nice to see someone else around here finds good reason to jump out of a perfectly good airplane LOL Glad you loved it, too!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I went out with my sister running errands, we had lunch and visited a museum. but other than than I am going to enjoy vegging at home and then do some housework/chores. Jodi needs a bath too.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I spent the day at the Ventura Dog Show with Stacy and Marina. We also met Jackie (Socalyte) and her adorable pup Cozette. We had a VERY nice day. Stacy has a very important announcement to make, but I'll leave that to her!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> I spent the day at the Ventura Dog Show with Stacy and Marina. We also met Jackie (Socalyte) and her adorable pup Cozette. We had a VERY nice day. Stacy has a very important announcement to make, but I'll leave that to her!!


Sounds like it was great and you got to meet a new member.:chili::chili:
Stacy -- :Waiting:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I had a good time today even though we only saw 5 eagles.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

angel's mom said:


> I had a good time today even though we only saw 5 eagles.


SO COOL!!!! Just magnificent.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Yesterday, Steve and I went to see _Million Dollar Quartet_ on Broadway. The tickets were one of his Christmas presents. The play is loosely based on a true event.... a night when Elvis Presley, Johnny Cash, Jerry Lee Lewis, and Carl Perkins wound up all together at their old record label's recording studio. The actors were very talented, but the story line was a little slow. But we enjoyed it anyway! :thumbsup:

After the show we walked around a little in the FREEZING temperatures and then we ate supper at a really cute Irish pub in the theater district. We also stopped at Junior's cheesecake and brought some slices home... I just ate mine for breakfast, lol. 

Today I have to be mom's taxi (which I was on Friday, too). One of my daughters is a Syracuse alumni and she borrowed our car to drive up with friends and see the Villanova game (which Syracuse lost :angry. She'll be driving back this morning and then we will drive her and her friends back home into the city. My other daughter went to Orlando for the weekend to visit her best friend who just moved down there... so I wil be picking her up at the airport. In between all of the driving, I'm going to try to fit in some laundry and grocery shopping. I'm also going to try to stay warm since it's 6 degrees outside right now!!!!

Hope everyone enjoys their Sunday!!!
Debbie


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

angel's mom said:


> I had a good time today even though we only saw 5 eagles.


WOW Lynn!!! that is a cool shot!!!! :aktion033: really loved it!!

thanks so much for sharing!

hugs
Kat


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Katkoota said:


> It is Saturday evening here. Freaking AWESOME weekend!! Weather today was PERFECT!!!!
> This is what I've been up to for this weekend :chili::chili:


Wasn't that the best :thumbsup: I treated my self to a jump on my 50th and it was the most exciting thing I have ever done [next to bringing home my furbabies] :chili::chili:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I went to my best friend's baby shower in Covington,GA. We've been besties since we were 15. Her oldest son is 14 and here she is starting all over again!(Better her than me,LOL) But this time she's getting a daughter!!!

And for today- I have been piddling and fixing to head to work for a few hours. Then come home and get ready for Monday.

This weekend coming up, is going to be really,really awesome!!! I can not wait! :chili::chili: :chili::chili:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

pammy4501 said:


> I spent the day at the Ventura Dog Show with Stacy and Marina. We also met Jackie (Socalyte) and her adorable pup Cozette. We had a VERY nice day. Stacy has a very important announcement to make, but I'll leave that to her!!


I'm so jealous of all you gals out in Cali .. you get to have all the fun!! What a great day!!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

jmm said:


> Kat, nice to see someone else around here finds good reason to jump out of a perfectly good airplane LOL Glad you loved it, too!


 
no, JN you didn't! I'm with Sue..I think taking a ride on the NYC subways is enough of a thrill ride for me, thank you..LOL


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

maltemom09 said:


> Wasn't that the best :thumbsup: I treated my self to a jump on my 50th and it was the most exciting thing I have ever done [next to bringing home my furbabies] :chili::chili:


Oh Vicki, it was the best of the bests!!!!! I jumped from 13,000 ft above sea level; The only thing is that the dive ends sooooo fast; I just wish that it was longer. Must go from a higher altitude!!

I responded to the comments about the dive and experience here  



Moxie'smom said:


> no, JN you didn't! I'm with Sue..I think taking a ride on the NYC subways is enough of a thrill ride for me, thank you..LOL


Ok now I am SO curious about that sort of ride :blink:... To the point that I don't wanna miss it if in New York!!! Can't help it but find out what it's about!


----------

